# and then suddenly it all clicks!



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ruby's first hunting season,,,sort of been good(ish) with a few hairy moments, today though all the cogs seemed to be in sync . For instance, even though I kept her on a long lead she was getting pheasant smell, countless times I was prepared to walk past fallen trees yet she went into full solid, rock solid, point and wouldn't move till I poked my stick in, sure enough bird every single time ;D come final flush to get the runners and hiders over the guns I gave her free rein with commands "get in" (means find the birds) "get in get in " means "find and flush" she peed on the cockers, springers, labs on every drive at this final push without charging around like a headless chicken...it all seemed to click with Rubes today ;D


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Not a little bit proud of her are you mate????   

It gives you a warm feeling through your body when they do that


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

So Ruby is MORE than just a pretty face!! GOOD GIRL, RUBY!! ;D ;D


----------



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

Very nice. It's great when everything comes together.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Way to go Ruby.
Its so wonderful to watch them put it all together.
She will keep fine tuning her hunting skills till the are a work of art.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

What a great sight it must of been and I would have paid to see the smile on your face Harrigab.

There are those times when your dog, after he/she becomes your accomplished hunting partner, when the men and women that are hunting with you just stop and to watch with amazement that makes all the work pay off.

Not to mention the delicious game birds that end on the your dinner table. ;D
It is what a thousand years of instinct and hundreds of hours of proper training develops. Your dog isn't just a pretty dog anymore. It is a **** GOOD HUNTER. _ Life is too short to hunt behind an ugly dog_. (bumper sticker).

It's the "goal", the "touchdown", the "home run" moments. Not the last, but the first that you will never forget.

Go get them.

RBD


----------



## Must dash (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm really pleased that I've got my 12 week old puppy to sit, I can only begin to imagine how proud you must be in Ruby. What a special moment!


----------

